# Patternmaster



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Just wondering has anyone had problems with their patternmaster getting permently stuck in their gun? any advice on getting it out? I have a Beretta Extrema, with the ext. full patternmaster


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't konw about the patternmaster, but I did have a friend that got a remchoke stuck in his 870. Shooting large steel through the full choke. Had to heat the barrel and turn it out with an eazyout.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

TAKE IT TO A GUNSMITH!!!! 9 times outta 10, u try to force it out, ull ruin the threads.


----------



## Casca (Mar 31, 2006)

Soak it down with WD-40 ,and let it sit over nite.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

pennsyltucky said:


> TAKE IT TO A GUNSMITH!!!! 9 times outta 10, u try to force it out, ull ruin the threads.


 I agree, a gunsmith has tools to get it out safely


----------



## Casca (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not a gunsmith,but I know from experence,use WD-40....I'm a Die setter/Press Operator in a steel factory.It beaTS SPENDING THE MONY.iF IT NOES'NT COME LOOSE IN 24 HOURS,THEN TAKE IT TO A GUNSMITH.The WD-40 won't hurt your gun..


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanxs for the replys guys. Heres what i ended up doing. I had a extended range patternmaster in a beretta extrema. shooting fast steel 1625 BB's though it. Shot 3 boxes through it and it got stuck. I brought it into a gun smith and he could not get it out. I watch him put it in a layth and he could not budge it! I called patternmaster and then said send they barrell and choke in. I sent it to them and they got the choke up but in the process my barrel split right down the middle! They are covering everythign for cost and sending me a brand new barrel and choke. ****ty thing is the same weekened I had a buddy shooting the same shells and same gun and choke and his is stuck in there also. Gun smith cant get it out! Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem with the gun and choke. My buddy shot his patternmaster with federal shells for 2 weeks and the shot fast steel 1625 BB for one weekend and it was stuck? Just wondering if they 1625fps shells r to much for that choke or whats the problem? Any advice would be helpfull!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

the problem could be your putting the choke in the barrel dry. lube the thing up w/ oil before you put it in the barrel. I have an extended patternmaster in my Xtrema, havent had a problem w/ it yet.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The choke is probably too tight for the shot size at that speed. Since steel won't compress like lead, the faster and harder you push it the more force is exerted on the choke. You were probably getting shot bridging within the choke casuing it to expand or stretch. Were there any grooves inside the choke, and what constriction was it.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I lubed the choke up well before i put it in there. cleaned it and everything! it was screwed it just like baby finger tight. after a jump and a few later shots the chok turned almost a half on its own and is now stuck....? I dont know what constristion it is? There was lines in the choke where u can see that it was been damaged...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It was definately too tight for the shot size then because the shot ate through the wad and scored the choke. If the choke actually turned out, the threads may have also been damaged.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It was definately too tight for the shot size then because the shot ate through the wad and scored the choke. If the choke actually turned out, the threads may have also been damaged.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Well you definitely did *not* have too tight a choke.Paternmasters strip the wad from the shot and has* no*constriction it is the same diameter as the barrel the the lines in the choke are in all patternmasters those are the things that strip the wad from the shot. Also, All patternmasters that are the regular or extended are desighned for big shot,BB,BBB,T.that said the shot wasnt your problem.
Watch the demonstration
http://www.patternmasterstore.com/view_demo.htm


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

YA, well thanxs guys. any advise on what to do when i get my new barrel and choke? im going to shoot the same fast steel shells though it just becuase im a huge fan of those. Just blows my mind that it happened to 2 guns in 2 weekends....


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well after doing a little more research on the matter on other message boards out of interest, this is what I would come up with for common problems with the patternmaster.

Chokes coming loose are not unusual, which can be disatrous with steel. Which is what I believe happened to you by your post, which caught the wad prior to entering the choke, causing the shot to be exposed to the choke.

There have been certain lots of the patternmasters that the nubs in the choke have wore off after minimal use.

They are loud.

Now before this gets someone's blood boiling, I had to look hard for this info, and it was found in several different locations. But, to the kudos of the company, they have backed up every claim and paid for all damages if it was not plain and simple stupidity, and they seem to be a very well liked product.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

The choke in my gun ever had a problem coming lose! it just got tight from the get go! i tightened it finger tight and nothing more! and after a few shots- bamb it was tighted the ****! sucks but i respect there product still and they did cover ever $. even the shipment of my gun to them.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That's cool, hope you have better luck this go round.

The subject of aftermarket tubes does intriqued me, in researching it, find many pro's and con's to them, and after the patterns I got out of my citori with the factory tubes, I don't think I will be purchasing them.


----------

